# Bearded Dragon puffing up beard



## gemmie (May 1, 2011)

Hi i think this is going to be a silly question as i think i already know the answer, however would like someone elses opinion. I have a six month old beadie and this morning i noticed he kept puffing up his beard then gulping. I immediatly though respiratory infection but now i am not so sure. Is he just puffing up his beard as a dominance thing? He is in a 3ft tank (i am looking to uprgrade to a 4 ft as i think he is going to be quite big) his basking area is 106 and cool end is about 83. He is alert and wondering round and is eating and going to the toilet. Do you think i should be worried?


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

is it a glass tank?? if so he could have just seen his reflection. or mine does this when he is shedding the skin around his beard.
dont worry:2thumb:


----------



## gemmie (May 1, 2011)

The front is glass but the rest is wood. He has just finished shedding his skin about 5 days ago.


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

My BD does that too when she's shedding 

I think it's so they can stretch it out to get the shed off easier... Makes you worry though as it looks very weird! 

Have you seen them eye bulge yet? That freaks me out lol


----------



## gemmie (May 1, 2011)

it doen't look like he is shedding any skin. I will keep an eye on him. As for the eye bulge i'm not sure i want to see that (will probably be posting on here asking if there is anything wrong lol). Why do they do that then? I have not heard of that. I am a newbie to this. I have been reading up on beardies for 2 years yet talking to people on here i seem to be learning a whole lot more than what i have read in the books!!!:2thumb:


----------



## sunarkus (May 3, 2009)

my beardie does it quite regular , i put it down to just stretching his skin a bit as he only ever does it in the morning for 30 seconds or so :2thumb:


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Some beardies as mentioned above do it to losen the skin around the beard as if u can imagine trying to shed it off that it would be quite hard and irritating. however they do puff there beard out if they feel threatened does he flatten his back and turn it in ur direction? or does he just puff it out without flattening his back?

He is around 6months so it is possible he is coming up to sexual maturity as i do know some males mature at around 7months!.

my females do puff there beardeds out and that is for them to loosen the skin


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

gemmie said:


> it doen't look like he is shedding any skin. I will keep an eye on him. As for the eye bulge i'm not sure i want to see that (will probably be posting on here asking if there is anything wrong lol). Why do they do that then? I have not heard of that. I am a newbie to this. I have been reading up on beardies for 2 years yet talking to people on here i seem to be learning a whole lot more than what i have read in the books!!!:2thumb:



They do it for the same reason - shedding 

It's to help shed around their eyes... Looks damn weird though! I'd post a picture, but everytime i've tried to get a picture of it, she pops them back in knowing i'm trying i swear! haha

They sort of look like a cross between a beardie and a chameleon when they do it :lol2:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

my beardie displays to himself in the glass reflection, throt goes jet black, puffs it up and does press ups, 
my gf thinks he fancys her cause he only seems to do it if she is in my room


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

sunarkus said:


> my beardie does it quite regular , i put it down to just stretching his skin a bit as he only ever does it in the morning for 30 seconds or so :2thumb:


Same as mine! After he's woken up it's like he's stretching off and sorting himself out as we do  I was worried when mine did it first but he does it often so I assume its natural!


----------



## Industrial (Jan 16, 2010)

Dixi1801 said:


> Same as mine! After he's woken up it's like he's stretching off and sorting himself out as we do  I was worried when mine did it first but he does it often so I assume its natural!


Ditto - yeah mine does it shortly after waking up and again at the end of the day, often accompanied by a yawn, perfectly normal so don't worry.


----------



## gemmie (May 1, 2011)

Hi all, thanks so much for your posts its a real help. I feel a bit silly for worrying though:blush:

Thanks again guys Marley seems fine today i haven't seen him puff his bearded up.:2thumb:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

gemmie said:


> Hi all, thanks so much for your posts its a real help. I feel a bit silly for worrying though:blush:
> 
> Thanks again guys Marley seems fine today i haven't seen him puff his bearded up.:2thumb:



Never feel silly for asking a perfecty good question. Its when you dont ask when your unsure that your being silly.

Rather ask and be sure than dont ask and be sorry.

Welcome to the beardie nut club :lol2:


----------

